# If a PAX leaves a $500 bill on your back seat, and offers you $100 to return it....



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I return it, bit I would take a picture of it first, since I've never actually seen one


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Easy question because of the two hour factor. 

If they were nearby I would return the 500. But I'm not driving 2 hours. If they can find a way to come to me I would.

I've always returned wallets and other items either to their house or to store security, depending on the situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


If it was a legit $500 bill that I could deposit at the bank (and the person didn't seem like a crazy person), I'd be more apt to suggest I return $485 via Venmo/PayPal ($500 less returned item fee). I wouldn't trust I'd get that $100 when I arrived and that's a long drive to do for free. If I had a real reason to go to wherever the pax was, or could destination filter there, I might consider it.

EDIT: So, I looked this up, since I haven't seen a $500 bill. They are no longer minted, and apparently even ones that are worn/were in circulation (versus mint in collector's possession) are worth up to 40% over face. So, the person probably wouldn't just want their money via electronic transfer, they'd want the bill. They could come to me if they are sitting on $700. &#128513;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I think a 50/50 split is fair based on a two hour drive which is four hours round trip.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nobody's leaving a $500 bill. They don’t even print those anymore.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Nobody's leaving a $500 bill. They don't even print those anymore.


Should have said "$500 bill".


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


Stealing... I am despised that someone asks this question. . It goes to the type of person who you are and people who steal do other bad things. Yes it's stealing because you know it's not yours.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Finders keepers, losers weepers.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

What bill?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I went to pick up a sports coat that I had left at the dry cleaners.
Pinned inside the coat was a $100 bill.
He said, "This was in the pocket."

I was stunned.

Asked him if he had a fifty. He said, yea, why. 
I split the c note with him.
Hell, I left with fifty bucks more than I thought I had.

_Anybody_ that finds lost money of mine, and gets it back to me -- I'll split it with them every time.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


What $500.00? 
Wish I could help you, but gee I didn't see your money&#128527;.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Nobody's leaving a $500 bill. They don't even print those anymore.


Yeah, since around the end of WWII. :laugh: Still legal tender, if someone was dumb enough to lose it in a car. They were taken out of circulation in 1969. I don't just know all this trivia; Google is my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’d return it somehow. I just couldn’t keep someone’s money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You do the right thing. The right thing by not reading the replies here. sheesh.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

SHalester said:


> You do the right thing. The right thing by not reading the replies here. sheesh.


Agreed. I'm a believer in Karma. Well, Karma being God's way of staying anonymous anyways. I find that what comes around goes around. Like Justin Timberlake said. :biggrin:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve never seen a $500 bill nor was one left in my vehicle tonight sir/ma’am.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

I think your real question is if someone would keep the money. No, I wouldn't keep the money. There would be easier ways to get it back to the owner. Send it via registered mail or have them pick it up at a police station. I'd say a 2 hour drive is too long of a distance to return an item.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Easy question because of the two hour factor.
> 
> If they were nearby I would return the 500. But I'm not driving 2 hours. If they can find a way to come to me I would.
> 
> I've always returned wallets and other items either to their house or to store security, depending on the situation.


Excellent way to handle the situation.
&#128077;



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Stealing... I am despised that someone asks this question. . It goes to the type of person who you are and people who steal do other bad things. Yes it's stealing because you know it's not yours.


Absolutely.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

As explained above, $500 bills were last printed in 1945. Formally discontinued in 1969.

According to AntiqueMoney, most *$500 bills* are worth somewhere between $650 to $850, as long as they are in decent condition. But there are some *$500 bills* that are worth significantly more.

The owner of that bill probably knows the real value. Hence, the $100 reward.

Finders, keepers.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Long ago someone left $300 bucks in my car.... notice after weekend... had no idea who it was ... I couldn’t contact each pax and try to figure out who this belong to. There was no ID but a receipt from bank. Tried to get the bank to let the owner know... nope... I hold on to the money hoping the pax would called... nope those $300 were never claimed.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tipster98122 said:


> As explained above, $500 bills were last printed in 1945. Formally discontinued in 1969.
> 
> According to AntiqueMoney, most *$500 bills* are worth somewhere between $650 to $850, as long as they are in decent condition. But there are some *$500 bills* that are worth significantly more.
> 
> ...


No, it is not finders, keepers. Unless you're a crook. &#128660;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Morally returning it would be the right thing to do. But other people would take 18 pages to try to defend why they got $20 extortion money from someone who didn't have a child safety seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Morally returning it would be the right thing to do. But other people would take 18 pages to try to defend why they got $20 extortion money from someone who didn't have a child safety seat.


Good point.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cut said:


> I think your real question is if someone would keep the money. No, I wouldn't keep the money. There would be easier ways to get it back to the owner. Send it via registered mail or have them pick it up at a police station. I'd say a 2 hour drive is too long of a distance to return an item.


Are you kidding? That $500 bill would go home in a police officer's wallet.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Heard this Bill drops $500 on hookers and blo.... oh... never mind....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Send me the cost of registered mail and he'll get it back.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Screw morals. I'm taking the $500


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Send me the cost of registered mail and he'll get it back.


C. O. D. Sending mail doesn't have to cost you a penny. They pay it when they get the package or they don't get the package and it gets sent back to you.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Are you kidding? That $500 bill would go home in a police officer's wallet.


I'm not sure if it's this way everywhere, but where I am you get paperwork from the police and if the item isn't claimed after 60 days you can claim it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> Screw morals. I'm taking the $500


Very lower classed "ghetto" attitude. &#128660;

Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very lower classed "ghetto" attitude. &#128660;
> 
> Try to be a better person.
> &#128526;


Finders keepers


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

OK, lets revise the question.

If you find a $500 bill in the back seat, but the passenger only offers you the $15 finders fee. And you have to drive two hours to return it. Would you keep it?

My point is that the parameters are important. How much does the pax offer? How difficult is it to return?

My thinking is that I will absolutely return someone's lost property, but only if I am adequately compensated for the work involved. I'm not running a charity.

Rideshare is not exactly conducive to "meet me at my house at 3:30pm", because you are taking trips and there is no way to predict where you will be. Whatever time you spend driving to meet them is time you aren't earning. In fact, a $15 returned item fee will not even cover the time/energy to drop it at a GLH or police station.

And even if you DO take two hours to meet them somewhere, there is no guarantee they will actually pay you the money when you arrive.

If a passenger leaves a $500 bill or other valuable item in your car, they need to realize that returning it can be significant work for the driver. They better offer a significant reward to cover the drivers expenses for the return, otherwise the item will stay lost.

In fact, the value of the item doesnt really matter. Driving two hours to return an item comes with a $75-100 fee, imo.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> Finders keepers


Beneath my class. Don't want to know "those people"

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

OldBay said:


> OK, lets revise the question.
> 
> If you find a $500 bill in the back seat, but the passenger only offers you the $15 finders fee. And you have to drive two hours to return it. Would you keep it?


I would return it to either a local police station or the local Greenlight Hub.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

We were at a club, a wad of cash fell out of this guys pocket. My sister and ex boyfriend maneuvered the money towards us, picked it up and hid it really fast, teamwork I guess 🤦‍♀️. They guy walks back in a panic, looking around. I felt so bad for him.

We go to the back area and I told them it was ****ed up. But they justified it to me by pointing out how the money was rolled up and the person who dropped it looked like a drug dealer. They kinda had a point 🤷‍♀️.

We all split it 3 ways, even though I didnt do any of the work. I think it ended up being a little over $600. Peer pressure 😏


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

It’s fascinating that our view changes because it’s left in someone’s vehicle. If I left something at a restaurant, I would have to go back to the restaurant to retrieve my item (or make some other arrangement). 

If I found a wallet on the street and called the owner, they would most likely not ask me to bring it to them. And they would probably give a reward. Especially if there was untouched cash in it.

From a practical view, being offered $100 for a 2 hour delivery is not bad money.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Excellent way to handle the situation.
> &#128077;
> 
> 
> Absolutely.


Too bad you don't hold the people who run your beloved Uber to such high moral standards.

You like to justify Uber's immoral behavior by saying it's "capitalism".

So if the driver decides to keep the $500, that's "capitalism" too.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> From a practical view, being offered $100 for a 2 hour delivery is not bad money.


Right, just as being offered $15 for 2 hour delivery is criminal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> And you have to drive two hours to return it.


nope. they want it, they come to me on my timetable. Regardless of what the item is.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope. they want it, they come to me on my timetable. Regardless of what the item is.


The problem is, if you admit you have the item, accept their offered reward, and tell them to come to you, they could easily get the police involved and you would get nothing. Might even get involved in police action for "extortion".

The more I think about this, the best thing to do is say, "what money" and just keep driving without having to worry about any of this stuff.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

How can you return a cash bill someone claims to have left behind in an Uber? The next pax probably took it. Right?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> they could easily get the police involved and you would get nothing


on what grounds? The pax 'lost' something. I would have done the 'report in app' lost item; taken the pic etc etc. From there pax is contacted and given my cell # if I authorized (I would). From there they come to me, or someplace convenient to me and when I was able. Me driving 2 hours to them is not an option; I don't have 4 hours to give up, just like that, for something I didn't do.

I'd keep item safe for whatever period of time required, but they are coming to me or an agreed location. Period. If they were close enough to me to have me as a driver, they can get back there easily enough. If they want the cash, they would come.

I had a fanny pack of sorts left that had no less than a wallet (with cash) and he came to me. Did the app dance and got my $15 for walking to my driveway. Easy, peasy. And the RIGHT thing to do. I suppose I should be surprised many would just keep the cash; disappointing.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

delornick94 said:


> Screw morals. I'm taking the $500


Your Uber Dick Driver Badge has increased +1

UP.Net .... showing that lairs, cheaters and thief's are real.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Too bad you don't hold the people who run your beloved Uber to such high moral standards.
> 
> You like to justify Uber's immoral behavior by saying it's "capitalism".
> 
> So if the driver decides to keep the $500, that's "capitalism" too.


Doesn't work that way. Not in this country.

Sorry dude, can 100% validate Uber business practices all the way. Stealing money doesn't qualify as Capitalism.

But would LOOOVE to get in you court and laugh &#129315; at your ghetto attitude. While the Judge locks you up!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

“Sorry about your loss, Sir. I will let you know if we find it. Have an excellent day.” *click*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> But would LOOOVE to get in you court and laugh &#129315; at your ghetto attitude. While the Judge locks you up!


If it is only $500, then stealing it is despicable, ghetto attitude.

But as long it is over $10,000, and you're a cop... Then steal it. Because it isn't stealing as long as it is over $10,000. Civil Asset Forfeiture.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Take it, put it under a rock somewhere convenient for you and let the pax know he may pick it up at anytime. Let six months pass. Retrieve cash. It’s now legally yours due to Conversion. Rules in your state may vary.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Venmo the $400.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> If it was a legit $500 bill that I could deposit at the bank (and the person didn't seem like a crazy person), I'd be more apt to suggest I return $485 via Venmo/PayPal ($500 less returned item fee). I wouldn't trust I'd get that $100 when I arrived and that's a long drive to do for free. If I had a real reason to go to wherever the pax was, or could destination filter there, I might consider it.
> 
> EDIT: So, I looked this up, since I haven't seen a $500 bill. They are no longer minted, and apparently even ones that are worn/were in circulation (versus mint in collector's possession) are worth up to 40% over face. So, the person probably wouldn't just want their money via electronic transfer, they'd want the bill. They could come to me if they are sitting on $700. &#128513;


I was going to point this out, but you already said it.

My answer If they meet me halfway. I always make them meet me halfway. Where I live everything is an hour away.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


Seems like it's worth a lot more than $500


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry dude, can 100% validate Uber business practices all the way.


You can try all you want but you can't validate Uber's immoral business practices.


MiamiKid said:


> Stealing money doesn't qualify as Capitalism.


Ripping off the drivers in the various ways they do is stealing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You can try all you want but you can't validate Uber's immoral business practices.
> 
> Ripping off the drivers in the various ways they do is stealing.


Also, Someone leaving something in your car doesn't qualify as stealing either. @MiamiKid 's far ranging declarations always show his or her true intent. Trollery. That poster has not, does not drive RS and probably doesn't use the service as a passenger very often.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You can try all you want but you can't validate Uber's immoral business practices.
> 
> Ripping off the drivers in the various ways they do is stealing.


We live in very, very different worlds. Would LOVE to get you in court.

We lock up "homies" from "the other side of the tracks" constantly for their punk ghetto stealing.

Uber's tactics, whom I support 100%, are business as usual in this country. All corporations have civil issues in court. Uber's not being charged criminally nor going to prison.

"You people" are. &#128660;



Nats121 said:


> You can try all you want but you can't validate Uber's immoral business practices.
> 
> Ripping off the drivers in the various ways they do is stealing.


Also this thread, and the issue, is stealing $500.00. If this were in court that's all that is argued.

Not whether someone else is stealing so it must be okay. But would LOVE to watch some idiot try and argue that.

Go to court sometime to observe. You'll learn something.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You really have no idea how the world works. Come back in five years when you move outta your moms basement.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a young man, I worked for The County.
One day they did an audit of their payroll, and it was discovered that they owed me $1.28 - so, I was issued a payroll check for $1.28 -- I carried it in my wallet for weeks.
One day I was waiting in the car for my wife who was shopping, and I happened to notice that I was right in front of the bank. So, I went in to cash my $1.28 check.
Signed the back, bellied up to the teller ... she whipped up a fistful of 20's and started counting ... to $128.
Now, I stood there for a second looking at that stack of money, back then, THAT was a lot of money. I thought about it ... I really did. I was tempted.
Instead I said, "I think you made a mistake". She looked at me with this sour look and said, "Mister, I don't make mistakes."
I smiled and said, "Well, that's damn good to know" and I scooped up the stack and walked out.

About 6 pm the phone rings. "Mr. UB, this is the bank manger and I was wondering ... did you cash a check here today?"
"Yes I did. I got way more than it was worth too. I like the way you folks do business."
Some hemming and hawing occurred. 
"Well, the problem is that we can't close until the tills balance, and they won't unless ...."
I interrupted. "Then you guys better roll out the sleeping bags, because I am in my slippers and have already had my evening cocktail and I'm not driving anywhere. I will see you tomorrow, and I'd like that teller to be present for our meeting." click

Next day ... the three of us sitting in his office. I explained to him that I knew that there was no requirement for me to return the money. The transaction was complete, and once I leave it's done.
"But, I will return the over payment, with the suggestion that your teller realize that she is human, and that she can make mistakes and it costs nothing to check again - especially when handling other people's money."

She was rude, and got lucky.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If it was a legit $500 bill that I could deposit at the bank (and the person didn't seem like a crazy person), I'd be more apt to suggest I return $485 via Venmo/PayPal ($500 less returned item fee). I wouldn't trust I'd get that $100 when I arrived and that's a long drive to do for free. If I had a real reason to go to wherever the pax was, or could destination filter there, I might consider it.
> 
> EDIT: So, I looked this up, since I haven't seen a $500 bill. They are no longer minted, and apparently even ones that are worn/were in circulation (versus mint in collector's possession) are worth up to 40% over face. So, the person probably wouldn't just want their money via electronic transfer, they'd want the bill. They could come to me if they are sitting on $700. &#128513;


I remember what a $1000 bill looked like.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Stealing... I am despised that someone asks this question.


Why would anyone despise you for Oldbay asking this question?!? You didn't raise him!



OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


My son once found $200 left in an ATM at a mall. Someone had obviously walked off without it. So I put a note on the ATM with my phone number and that I had found something in the area of the ATM - if the person who lost it texted me and told me what it was, I would give it back. Then I told my son that if nobody texted he could keep the money. Otherwise we'd be returning it.

Within half an hour the owner of the money texted that she had left $200 in the ATM. We returned the money; she gave my son $25 reward.

The money you found isn't yours; of course you have to give it back. There shouldn't be any question about it.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Morality aside, too easy to get caught. If $500 bills were still being printed it would still raise eyebrows and if cops came in asking if someone deposited a $500 bill it would stick out and you'd be on camera.

The fact that they're now rare and worth more makes it worse. If you go somewhere you can get the current value for it, you're going to stick out even more and if the cops haven't already alerted them to a "stolen" bill being on the loose, I sure would if it was mine. I'd be alerting any legit service I could think of that my collector bill is on the loose and please report it.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've found cash in my back seat before. Usually a wad of mixed bills that comes from the drunk that puts his change from the bar into the same pocket as his door keys or cell phone, never folded in a clip or wallet. Sometimes a random twenty, or another bill. Coins out the wazoo sometimes.

Some pax have handed it to me when they find it on the seats or floor, or they spot it sliding down in between the console and my front seats. I can only guess some pax didn't tell me (and pocketed their find) because we all know that at least 13% of pax will tell a lie to get a free ride even though they know full well that it will result in your termination.

I remember that female canine that plundered a driver's tip jar and was caught on his dashcam. When busted, she showed zero remorse and attacked everyone that reminded her of her criminal act. In some 'hoods, that kind of thievery comes from half or more of the general population, especially in 'hoods where mass looting is virtually automatic (and like what we are currently seeing in certain cities where the neo-libs are no longer enforcing the laws regarding petty theft and shoplifting). Lack of impulse control, lack of empathy, and lack of remorse have been found to be largely genetic, as well as culturally influenced and reinforced. That's why advance fee fraud is called a "419 Scam" instead of the legal code from a first world country. www.419eater.com has a gallery of the people they catch. Take a look. Notice the trend.

I don't always know who lost the money. In some cases, it might be a tip because there are these weirdos that say nothing but slide a tip onto my center console where my elbow often knocks it down in between the seats (where I routinely find more cash).

I would not drive two hours for $15. I might for $100, depending on how I'm asked. A collector's item is entirely different from dropped cash.

I would never take cash to the police because American police are now the largest gang of criminals in existence, who collectively steal $200,000,000,000 (two hundred billion) MORE than ALL OTHER SOURCES OF THIEVERY BY OTHER CRIMINALS, COMBINED. In every year since 2016, the police steal more than all other criminals, and the margin by which they lead other criminals increases every year. Radley Balko has been documenting this fact for years now.

Here in Dallas, they just arrested two deputies for looting a Home Depot store they were hired to guard after a tornado swept through town. There were other criminals in costumes that have, thus far, avoided prosecution. But these two potatoes tried to return their loot for cash at a sister store down the road, while in uniform, immediately following their security shift, and they didn't even bother to dry off the unopened boxes to hide the fact that they were returning loot from a tornado damaged store, so their arrest could not be covered up by the rest of their gang. Turning in cash to a cop is a very bad idea.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The person that said they'll hold the lost item hostage & extort the rider into a time & place to pick up said item is going to get deactivated. Plenty of drivers get deactivated like this as they just screen shot or record the conversation and give it to Uber muppets in which case the muppets deactivates pending investigations and advises the rider to contact the police in which case the police got a report in now that you are in possession of stolen item.

The only thing to do is either drop it in to the nearest GLH or if none near then police station asap. Taking someone else money that you didn't work for comes back at you hard.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yeah, since around the end of WWII. :laugh: Still legal tender, if someone was dumb enough to lose it in a car. They were taken out of circulation in 1969. I don't just know all this trivia; Google is my friend. :biggrin:


They killed the $500 bill and also the larger denominations of $1000, $2000, $5000, $10000 and $100000. I think it's stupid for such a rich country to have our biggest bill be only $100.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


Spray it with Lysol before picking it up !!!


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


A. I am not driving 2hrs to return CRAP
B. $500 bill sounds fishy. I would verify that the bill is authentic by taking it to the nearest bank. Otherwise you will drive 2hrs to give away a fake $500 and your real $100 as well



Rae said:


> A. I am not driving 2hrs to return CRAP
> B. $500 bill sounds fishy. I would verify that the bill is authentic by taking it to the nearest bank. Otherwise you will drive 2hrs to give away a fake $500 and your real $ as well


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Rae said:


> I would verify that the bill is authentic by taking it to the nearest bank.


The banker most likely will not recognize a bill issued before he was born. Several outcomes can result, some of which are very bad for YOU:

Banker seizes cash and destroys it, per Federal Reserve orders that have been in effect for decades now. Ouch. You may, or may not, get the $500 in currently issued currency to replace what you brought in. There are no guarantees. Oops.
Now you're subject to a civil tort by your pax for the destruction of an irreplaceable collector's item, and you WILL lose in court. Since the evidence has been destroyed, the value will appreciate by two factors, neither of which you can defend (decrease in supply which drives up value, plus the condition that can never, ever be confirmed again because of mandatory destruction orders. This will further inflate the value.). Plus court costs which you will also pay. Oops.
Banker calls the Secret Service to arrest you for possession of a potentially counterfeit bill. The fact that the bill is real will not matter, because the Special Agents will put you in cuffs, take you to the nearest holding facility, where you will very likely further compound your error by opening your pie hole without legal counsel, potentially ensnaring yourself from legal trouble you cannot afford. This isn't fantasy, either. This has already happened. It will happen again. The average Secret Service agent running financial crimes investigations out of field offices has never seen a $500 note, so the arrest will be virtually automatic, and now you're in the system. If the typical dumb beat cop will arrest an innocent citizen for possession of a currently issued $2 bill, one cannot rely upon a fed that's never even seen what he caught you holding. Oops.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> The banker most likely will not recognize a bill issued before he was born. Several outcomes can result, some of which are very bad for YOU:
> 
> Banker seizes cash and destroys it, per Federal Reserve orders that have been in effect for decades now. Ouch. You may, or may not, get the $500 in currently issued currency to replace what you brought in. There are no guarantees. Oops.
> Now you're subject to a civil tort by your pax for the destruction of an irreplaceable collector's item, and you WILL lose in court. Since the evidence has been destroyed, the value will appreciate by two factors, neither of which you can defend (decrease in supply which drives up value, plus the condition that can never, ever be confirmed again because of mandatory destruction orders. This will further inflate the value.). Plus court costs which you will also pay. Oops.
> Banker calls the Secret Service to arrest you for possession of a potentially counterfeit bill. The fact that the bill is real will not matter, because the Special Agents will put you in cuffs, take you to the nearest holding facility, where you will very likely further compound your error by opening your pie hole without legal counsel, potentially ensnaring yourself from legal trouble you cannot afford. This isn't fantasy, either. This has already happened. It will happen again. The average Secret Service agent running financial crimes investigations out of field offices has never seen a $500 note, so the arrest will be virtually automatic, and now you're in the system. If the typical dumb beat cop will arrest an innocent citizen for possession of a currently issued $2 bill, one cannot rely upon a fed that's never even seen what he caught you holding. Oops.


geez the board is full of paranoid nuts today


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Rae said:


> geez the board is full of paranoid nuts today


It's not paranoid when it happens all the time, DAMF.

Broke **** fools return collectible currency and coin into circulation EVERY SINGLE DAY, because grandpa died and the somnambulant heirs didn't know better (read: ignorant, like you), so they spend it rather than get it appraised and sold to a collector for the premium (above par) value it can command. Banks destroy collectible currency ALL THE TIME because they have no choice. Millions of inherited collectibles are destroyed every year because half the world is just like you: pushing to the deep left of the median on the Bell Curve.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Excellent way to handle the situation.
> &#128077;


You're still trying to get into @Mkang14 panties I see



delornick94 said:


> Screw morals. I'm taking the $500


That's a whole weekend on Western right?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm confused.... What $500 dollars?? I'm guessing the next passenger took it... Sorry sir.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> You're still trying to get into @Mkang14 panties I see


Thanks @MiamiKid &#128512;

Don't mind @New2This hes just jealous cause no one ever gives him one of these: &#128077;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks @MiamiKid &#128512;
> 
> Don't mind @New2This hes just jealous cause no one ever gives him one of these: &#128077;
> View attachment 425944


Don't tell me you're replacing your BFF @Cold Fusion with @MiamiKid .

You like the weirdos huh? &#128515;


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

losiglow said:


> ...Karma being God's way of staying anonymous anyways.


Karma is a construct of man, not God.

Karma will do nothing for you now or in eternity. This is why we should not steal:

From the book of Mark:
_"And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord: And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind, and with all thy strength: this is the first commandment. And the second is like, namely this, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. There is none other commandment greater than these."_​


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


I use to have one when I was a kid so I would keep it and Venmo him $400


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

This is 21st century....no need to drive 2 hours to return cash..,send $400 via Western union or any other way...since $100 is yours already through promise...then promise to pay the fees from your cut..win-win


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

akwunomy said:


> since $100 is yours already through promise.


oh, I missed that part of the story where the pax agreed to lose $100 to get $500 back. Hum.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

akwunomy said:


> This is 21st century....no need to drive 2 hours to return cash..,send $400 via Western union or any other way...since $100 is yours already through promise...then promise to pay the fees from your cut..win-win


In this hypothetical question it is a $500 Bill as in 1 note. The rider wants that bill back since it is no longer in circulation., So that western union thing goes out the window and they wouldn't accept a $500 bill unless you were going to pocket that bill & send $400 anyways. Which wouldn't be to the satisfaction of the rider as he wants the original bill. By what the other posters have said is worth more than it face value anyways.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks @MiamiKid &#128512;
> 
> Don't mind @New2This hes just jealous cause no one ever gives him one of these: &#128077;
> View attachment 425944


&#128077;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> They killed the $500 bill and also the larger denominations of $1000, $2000, $5000, $10000 and $100000. I think it's stupid for such a rich country to have our biggest bill be only $100.


Kind of depends on yer point of view, eh?

I mean, from the perspective of a FREE CITIZEN of a free country - yea, it is counter intuitive. All about freedom, right?
But from the perspective of the GOVERNMENT - it makes perfect sense. The gov't needs to keep track of us; they have communications down and stored forever ... just in case. And, finance is pretty tight too. Ten million in hundreds is hard to move out of country. If someone could move $10 mil off shore with the full backing of the US Treasury in something the size of sheet of paper ... no control. Can't let that happen.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

I believe that was your tip good sir


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

If it was my day off and the $100 was guaranteed, then maybe depending on how they asked me. If it was just a verbal offer, there's no way in hell I'd make that trip. That's basically the same as "I'll tip you in the app."


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Cklw said:


> What bill?


Ya, any other rider could have found it and pocketed it.



[email protected] said:


> If it was a legit $500 bill that I could deposit at the bank (and the person didn't seem like a crazy person), I'd be more apt to suggest I return $485 via Venmo/PayPal ($500 less returned item fee). I wouldn't trust I'd get that $100 when I arrived and that's a long drive to do for free. If I had a real reason to go to wherever the pax was, or could destination filter there, I might consider it.
> 
> EDIT: So, I looked this up, since I haven't seen a $500 bill. They are no longer minted, and apparently even ones that are worn/were in circulation (versus mint in collector's possession) are worth up to 40% over face. So, the person probably wouldn't just want their money via electronic transfer, they'd want the bill. They could come to me if they are sitting on $700. &#128513;


I'd find it odd that a bill that valuable would be kept in a pocket to lose. Usually rare bills are more valuable the less they have been touched and worn. Usually rare currency is kept in protective storage to avoid damage.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


There is no such thing as a $500 bill.Not in modern times anyways. The highest is a 100.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

The $500 is fake.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> There is no such thing as a $500 bill.Not in modern times anyways. The highest is a 100.


I didn't find a $500 bill. I was just asking.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


Did it look like this?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

pic or this is clickbait.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

To the folks posting here about drivers being arrested for theft, this is from Uber's rider guide:










The moralality debate can go on, but let's not cloudy the issue with moot legal issues.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> pic or this is clickbait.





OldBay said:


> I didn't find a $500 bill. I was just asking.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If some idiot leaves a $500 bill in my car there's gonna be rain in the forecast for Delilah's Den that night!


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Agreed. I'm a believer in Karma. Well, Karma being God's way of staying anonymous anyways. I find that what comes around goes around. Like Justin Timberlake said. :biggrin:


What makes you so certain that the $500 wasn't a gift from God?

How do you know God wouldn't be insulted if you tried to refute His Holy beneficence? Isn't Karma supposed to be a two-way street? You do good, you get good. Maybe you did something good yesterday and this was God's way of "tipping you through the app". Pretty arrogant to be questioning His divine plan.

I don't know how you live with yourself dissing God.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> What makes you so certain that the $500 wasn't a gift from God?
> 
> How do you know God wouldn't be insulted if you tried to refute His Holy beneficence? Isn't Karma supposed to be a two-way street? You do good, you get good. Maybe you did something good yesterday and this was God's way of "tipping you through the app". Pretty arrogant to be questioning His divine plan.
> 
> I don't know how you live with yourself dissing God.


Posts, like yours, very much explain why most Uber drivers do not receive tips.
&#128513;


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Posts, like yours, very much explain why most Uber drivers do not receive tips.
> &#128513;


Oh? How so? I don't see the connection.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> Oh? How so? I don't see the connection.


How so? Really?

There is a HUGE connection. I'm both a driver, and rider, and seeing attitudes, like yours, makes me inclined to leave ZERO tip. In fact a large percentage of attitudes, on this forum, influence me to reduce or eliminate tips.

And do not expect tips, as a driver, because they're included.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> because they're included


for tone, balance and accuracy tips are not included. They are optional. And if a driver takes a ride and doesn't tip THEIR driver, may a bolt of lightening strike them as they exit the vehicle. I have spoken.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> How so? Really?
> 
> There is a HUGE connection. I'm both a driver, and rider, and seeing attitudes, like yours, makes me inclined to leave ZERO tip.


Wow, I honestly can't tell if you are attempting some really oblique humor here (and if so I'm afraid you've lost me), or if you have some sort of mental issue. I really don't want to presume or jump to conclusions, so.....

.... How exactly would my "attitude" (however *you *choose to evaluate it), as expressed here, would have any bearing on what my passengers think of my service? Do you actually believe that I share everything I believe with every passenger I carry? My top three rider compliment categories are "Excellent Service", "Great Conversation" and "Entertaining Driver". I have a 4.97 rating so I guess my "attitude" isn't much of a detriment.



> In fact a large percentage of attitudes, on this forum, influence me to reduce or eliminate tips.


Or it could be you simply seek out any excuse to be offended so you can try to justify being a cheapskate.



> And do not expect tips, as a driver, because they're included.


I don't expect tips because a lot of riders are self-entitled tightwads and when Uber started out they marketed the "No expectation to tip" thing to attract riders. I guess they felt that the prevailing pay rate at this time was a sufficient rationale to discourage tipping. Since the multiple pay cuts drivers have endured over the years, I would question if that attitude still has any validity, but I think it's still part of the Uber ethos. Early on in my Uber career I was quite surprised at the low rate of tippers but I've learned to except it and don't tailor my approach as a driver based on whether I think I will or won't get a tip.

I also think that a statement suggesting tips are included requires some sort of explanation because it's pretty much nonsense. Some restaurants automatically add a pre-determined tip (service charge) to checks, especially for large parties. In that case, the "tip is included". Same with some limousine services. If tips were included with Uber, there would be a standard line-item for it and it would be applied under some sort of consistent policy and calculation. But Uber tips are random and discretionary so suggesting that "tips are included" is why I initially questioned your mental facilities.



> My two cents.
> &#128526;


I suspect is equal to your maximum tip when you feel so inclined to actually leave a tip. &#129315;


----------



## KingMoMo917 (Jul 22, 2019)

Just a FYI unless the $500 bill is in complete trash condition, it is worth more then $500 . Id say average they go for $600-$800 and easily go over $1000 in value


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

KingMoMo917 said:


> Just a FYI unless the $500 bill is in complete trash condition, it is worth more then $500 . Id say average they go for $600-$800 and easily go over $1000 in value


You are living in one of the states thatt has legalized weed arent you?
Wake up, its Sat already and that was covered on p1 of 6 (this is p6)



Bonmot said:


> Wow, I honestly can't tell if you are attempting some really oblique humor here (and if so I'm afraid you've lost me), or if you have some sort of mental issue. I really don't want to presume or jump to conclusions, so.....
> 
> .... How exactly would my "attitude" (however *you *choose to evaluate it), as expressed here, would have any bearing on what my passengers think of my service? Do you actually believe that I share everything I believe with every passenger I carry? My top three rider compliment categories are "Excellent Service", "Great Conversation" and "Entertaining Driver". I have a 4.97 rating so I guess my "attitude" isn't much of a detriment.
> 
> ...


Bonmot someone seems to think that talking jesus makes it more likely you will get tips or have good things happen.
Sane people know that we have a Christian liar, [email protected]@y snatching rapist running the country & fueling the current hysteria. Talk is very cheap
If someone wants to delude themselves that they are better than everyone else...let them. The truth is usually glaringly obvious. 
Honest, reputable people dont need to waste breath telling everyone how wonderful they are.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> Wow, I honestly can't tell if you are attempting some really oblique humor here (and if so I'm afraid you've lost me), or if you have some sort of mental issue. I really don't want to presume or jump to conclusions, so.....
> 
> .... How exactly would my "attitude" (however *you *choose to evaluate it), as expressed here, would have any bearing on what my passengers think of my service? Do you actually believe that I share everything I believe with every passenger I carry? My top three rider compliment categories are "Excellent Service", "Great Conversation" and "Entertaining Driver". I have a 4.97 rating so I guess my "attitude" isn't much of a detriment.
> 
> ...


Would leave you two cents, yes. And in cash!
&#128513;



Bonmot said:


> Wow, I honestly can't tell if you are attempting some really oblique humor here (and if so I'm afraid you've lost me), or if you have some sort of mental issue. I really don't want to presume or jump to conclusions, so.....
> 
> .... How exactly would my "attitude" (however *you *choose to evaluate it), as expressed here, would have any bearing on what my passengers think of my service? Do you actually believe that I share everything I believe with every passenger I carry? My top three rider compliment categories are "Excellent Service", "Great Conversation" and "Entertaining Driver". I have a 4.97 rating so I guess my "attitude" isn't much of a detriment.
> 
> ...


We're from very different worlds.

Can't think of one person, I know, that would be inclined to tip after reading UP. NONE.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> Oh? How so? I don't see the connection.


me either
So if the pax who dropped it was a hooker & I donated the $500 to starving puppies would Jesus be ok or is that still theft? What if the money was dropped by a girl on her way into planned parenthood?? So who is judge and jury?
A lot of people would not tip a driver who said anything to indicate religious bias.



MiamiKid said:


> Would leave you two cents, yes. And in cash!
> &#128513;
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I would get out of the car. Yours.
People want a ride. They dont want your sanctimonious views shoved down their throat.
Reminder- this isnt a car. Not an uber ride. This is an open chat board. Its open to all, not just christians who agree with your views & who you approve of


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Can't think of one person, I know, that would be inclined to tip after reading UP. NONE.


I beg to differ. I judge drivers on their individual merit, when they are providing a service, not when they are trash-talking online. They always have a tip when I get in the car. Whether or not they actually get it, depends on the experience.

I would however, if I actually got you for a driver, remind you that "tips are included" as I depart.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

If they contacted me like you said, and offered that absolutely, I would do it. There's NO WAY I could take that all the money with them contacting me about it. I joke about stuff like that on here, but honestly there's no way I wouldn't return it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


What $500???


----------



## letsmeknowimRIGHT (Mar 7, 2020)

Google Polaris project


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

crowuber said:


> If they contacted me like you said, and offered that absolutely, I would do it. There's NO WAY I could take that all the money with them contacting me about it. I joke about stuff like that on here, but honestly there's no way I wouldn't return it.


And you would be the guy who drives 4hrs to get conned for his supposed reward. And likely more. 
I keep it simple. I turn my head as pax exit, I say "make sure you have your phone & stuff" & I scan the seats as well.
If after all that I found cash I would consider it a gift from God.

Hey- who here remembers the nutty princess who supposedly left moms ashes in an LV bag along with thousands of dollars of electronics in an uber? She didnt tip him then contacted an hr or so later to say "I left something extremely valuable in your car". &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
When he didnt drop everything to call her right back the (wanna be) actress called the news media and posted fake tear videos with herself in full elvira garb & makeup all over social media. It was craaaazy. 
She had pics of the driver taken from inside the car(yeah thats normal) and posted his personal info all over the net.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I think it's stupid for such a rich country to have our biggest bill be only $100.


Money laundering


Bonmot said:


> To the folks posting here about drivers being arrested for theft, this is from Uber's rider guide:
> 
> View attachment 426176
> 
> ...


&#129315; &#128518;:roflmao: Lol, as if Uber would publish that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

letsmeknowimRIGHT said:


> View attachment 426305
> View attachment 426305


Because I STRONGLY SUPPORT modern day slavery, will not be participating. I will be driving in Atlanta.

UBER ROCKS!

MAGA 2020!
&#128526;


----------



## letsmeknowimRIGHT (Mar 7, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Because I STRONGLY SUPPORT modern day slavery, will not be participating. I will be driving in Atlanta.
> 
> UBER ROCKS!
> 
> ...


Free country I suppose
Drivers should drive, pick up dropp off everywhere accept starting May 10th ignore all airport pickups unless it's surging 10x this way they can still "earn" .60 a mile drop off at airport and stay safe avoiding covid from picking up at airport lol

Anyhoo just bored doing my part buh bye. Funny how your shill account can post lies & support human trafficking yet the trooth gets censored lol anyhoo I ain't mad at cha thanks for the quote but carefully they might edits it like zee Germans in zee 30s-40s


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

My car my propriety my bills thanks, gracias have a good day.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

That's because they actually DO NOT EXIST


----------



## KnowFear415 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'd keep the bill, say he was drunk, AND stick him with a "vomit cleaning fee".


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Return the money to a police station and be gone with it.No one will ever have anything on you. I returned a$5k bracelet and the cops laughed and I replied it's only a bracelet. If it was a fresh kidney and I needed one then that could be different.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Waingro said:


> I returned a$5k bracelet and the cops laughed


(let me finish your story for you)

And then, the cops contacted the owner, who said that she also left a 3 caret diamond ring, and where is that? So the cops knocked on my door to ask me more questions, and smelled something funny, so they entered and found a joint in the ashtray and arrested me for possession. 
While I was in jail waiting for bail, the DA's office finished their investigation and filed for grand theft.
My lawyer tells me that since I admitted that I had possession of some of her property, it is presumed that I had possession of all of it. I think he thinks I did it too. He reminded me that I should _never talk to the police._ Ever. 
He recommends taking a plea deal and I will probably get less than a year in jail.

And, I didn't do it.
What should I do?
Should I go to the Greenlight hub when/if I get out?
Think I will be deactivated?

**************

Just a little alternate history for you.
Things like this happen EVERY DAY.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I've never seen a $500 bill nor was one left in my vehicle tonight sir/ma'am.


One wasn't left in ops either.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> (let me finish your story for you)
> 
> And then, the cops contacted the owner, who said that she also left a 3 caret diamond ring, and where is that? So the cops knocked on my door to ask me more questions, and smelled something funny, so they entered and found a joint in the ashtray and arrested me for possession.
> While I was in jail waiting for bail, the DA's office finished their investigation and filed for grand theft.
> ...


I call BS. Uber TOS clearly state that drivers are not *not NOT *( I repeat: *NOT* ) responsible for items left in their car and are under no obligation to return them. There is NO _legal _jeopardy.

And what backwards reactionary burg do you live in that you're going to do jail time for a joint? Get real.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I had a pax leave a $700 bill in my car and they gave 23 pence, 5 shillings, and 11 drachma. Did I make out OK?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


I just hope that the $100 bill isn't as counterfeit as the $500 bill is.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bonmot said:


> Wow, I honestly can't tell if you are attempting some really oblique humor here (and if so I'm afraid you've lost me), or if you have some sort of mental issue.


The latter combined with trollish tendencies


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> And do not expect tips, as a driver, because they're included.


Sorry but Uber says they're not.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> Sorry but Uber says they're not.
> 
> View attachment 426593


Sorry, I say tips are included.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, I say tips are included.


sorry, for balance, tone and accuracy tips are optional. They are only included in a single poster's mind. :whistling:


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Sorry but Uber says they're not.
> 
> View attachment 426593


Facts don't matter to trolls.

As for the theoretical OP, my actions would depend in part on their actions and tone.

It's easy enough to gross $100 or more in a 4 hour shift, so the "reward" really isn't anything special. You're actually returning $600-$800 or more of lost money that in many/most situations they would never see again.

I wouldn't keep it, but their demeanor would influence how convenient I make if for them to get it back.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> sorry, for balance, tone and accuracy tips are optional.


Exactly. Both imply no obligation to tip. But 'included' implies that even if they want to tip, there's no need to add anything. 'Optional' implies that if they want to tip, they need to add something.

Uber dropped the included mantra some years ago. And has gone with optional ever since.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd say I never saw a $500 bill in the first place.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> I call BS. Uber TOS clearly state that drivers are not *not NOT *( I repeat: *NOT* ) responsible for items left in their car and are under no obligation to return them. There is NO _legal _jeopardy.
> 
> And what backwards reactionary burg do you live in that you're going to do jail time for a joint? Get real.


You take my alternate history story too literally. You can replace the joint with a gun if you like, it doesn't matter. Interaction with the police is a _whole _different situation.

Let me simplify it for you, it seems you need it: 
Never talk to the police. Never. They are trained to 'catch you', and they get brownie points for catching you. The more arrests they make, the better chance of promotion. 90% of them don't concern themselves with justice or fairness (that's up to judge and jury), they only care about arrest rates.
So, again. Never talk to the police. Especially voluntarily.
I would never admit that I have possession of someone else's property. It creates a bailment and makes you civilly responsible for it. I might return it ... but I'd never admit to having possession of it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I'd say I never saw a $500 bill in the first place.


The better person returns it. Try a little harder.
&#128526;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fat chance.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:

You can be better than me, but I'll take the money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> You can be better than me, but I'll take the money.


 Methinks if u were a pax, say in Brazil, and left something behind in an Uber, ur "tude " would be adjusted. Just saying. &#129327;


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> The better person returns it. Try a little harder.
> &#128526;


Yeah miami we get it already. You think you are better than everyone here.
Hahahaaaa


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Methinks if u were a pax, say in Brazil, and left something behind in an Uber, ur "tude " would be adjusted. Just saying. &#129327;


You can't take the attitudes or customs of a one society and apply it to another.
If I was driving in Brazil, I would prolly be a Brazilian and would have local sensibilities; and maybe as a result would kiss pax ass ....
But, I'm not - and I don't.
I have to survive in MY environment.
I been doing it for well over a half-century, successfully I might add.
So, I'm not willing to change ...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Never seen a $500 bill.
Contact Secret Service.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You can't take the attitudes or customs of a one society and apply it to another.


I wasn't. Was replying to a Canadian who travels to Brazil often. <ooooops>


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Rae said:


> Yeah miami we get it already. You think you are better than everyone here.
> Hahahaaaa


Keep trying.
&#128513;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Methinks if u were a pax, say in Brazil, and left something behind in an Uber, ur "tude " would be adjusted. Just saying. &#129327;


I'm not stupid, like people who leave $500 cash behind. So, you'll never get your answer to your utterly ridiculous hypothetical question.

I did have someone leave $100 on my back seat once in my second month. Knew who it was too. I kept that cash as well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> So, you'll never get your answer to your utterly ridiculous hypothetical question.


Oh, so you say. Yup. You'll be here moaning u left something behind and the driver is radio silent. 
karma is a boomerang. 
wild speculation n hypotheticals is what forums are all about. hello?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


The problem with this story is there are no $500 bills in circulation in the United States. They're used for interbank transactions only nowadays. The largest bill in circulation in the United States is a $100 bill.



OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


A man goes to see a lawyer about a legal problem.

The lawyer said the question and the letter he requested would cost him $100.

The man states his problem and the lawyer writes a letter. The man pays the lawyer with what he thinks is $100.

The lawyer later discovers that there are two $100 bills stuck together.

Now he has an ethical dilemma. Does he tell his partner or not?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The problem with this story is there are no $500 bills in circulation in the United States. They're used for interbank transactions only nowadays. The largest bill in circulation in the United States is a $100 bill.
> 
> 
> A man goes to see a lawyer about a legal problem.
> ...


If I was him, I would give all the billing documents, and payments to the firm accountant with instructions to do what she does ... 
Always deflect risk whenever possible - and he will still get his $100.

'swot I'd do


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If I was him, I would give all the billing documents, and payments to the firm accountant with instructions to do what she does ...
> Always deflect risk whenever possible - and he will still get his $100.
> 
> 'swot I'd do


Pretty much why you're not a lawyer.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Rae said:


> Yeah miami we get it already. You think you are better than everyone here.
> Hahahaaaa


Sorry, to bust your bubble, but I didn't say that. You posted it to the wrong person.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> The better person returns it. Try a little harder.
> &#128526;


Is it just me being a salty old man , but I swear I've never liked anything I've ever read out of your keyboard. I hate when I read stuff before I log in , had this one on ignore but I forget to load in before I read . Remind me of a hall monitor . Sure your comments go over well at party's


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> Don't tell me you're replacing your BFF @Cold Fusion with @MiamiKid .
> 
> You like the weirdos huh? &#128515;


If I didn't like weirdos I'd stay away from you &#129312;



mch said:


> there's gonna be rain in the forecast for Delilah's Den that night


But it's only one $500 bill, so it's more like


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m not driving 2 hours to return cash. I would make a deal with pax by using part of money to send money order by mail...i would get some compensation for troubles or send by paypal and keep cash.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Rae said:


> And you would be the guy who drives 4hrs to get conned for his supposed reward. And likely more.
> I keep it simple. I turn my head as pax exit, I say "make sure you have your phone & stuff" & I scan the seats as well.
> If after all that I found cash I would consider it a gift from God.
> 
> ...


No, you have me all wrong. I never would do that, I just wouldn't be able to take the money if they were respectful and contacted me.
I have zero problems tossing phones and other items out the window if pax contacts me and acts like I stole something.



UberBastid said:


> You take my alternate history story too literally. You can replace the joint with a gun if you like, it doesn't matter. Interaction with the police is a _whole _different situation.
> 
> Let me simplify it for you, it seems you need it:
> Never talk to the police. Never. They are trained to 'catch you', and they get brownie points for catching you. The more arrests they make, the better chance of promotion. 90% of them don't concern themselves with justice or fairness (that's up to judge and jury), they only care about arrest rates.
> ...


I know! Why would you insert yourself on purpose by returning something to police then talking about it. So dumb, they're doing too much, just drive and stfu!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Do you drive two hours to get the $100 reward, or do you just keep the $500?


If you are an honest person, the answer is a no brainer, you don't keep it.

But, how to return it, that's up to you. If it's a numismatic currency ( a $500 bill? I've never seen one )
mail it in a sealed container insured to it's true value (I believe that it's legal if it's a numismatic item), Or, make them come and pick it up. I wouldn't be driving anywhere, personally. But, $100 for a 2 hour drive? Maybe, I'd have to think about it. If I did, I"d ask for $115 because of gas. the rest comes to $25 an hour (4 hours there and back) which is about what I'd make on a good day.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Methinks if u were a pax, say in Brazil, and left something behind in an Uber, ur "tude " would be adjusted. Just saying. &#129327;


Fala português?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Pretty much why you're not a lawyer.


No. That's my wife's fault.
I was all set to go into law school and she made it clear that she wouldn't be married to a car salesman or a lawyer.
Probly just as well.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

After reading this forum for several weeks and noting the negative things posted about passengers I have come to the conclusion that most of you are really dirt-bags as drivers and human beings. I just started driving and as long as passengers don't curse me or trash my vehicle, I could care less whether they tip or not. I could care less whether I make a stop along the way (as long as they "app" it) that lasts 4 minutes and 40 seconds. I've actually not done too bad driving 5-6 hours Mon-Fri on just Lyft. I'm pretty sure some of you think you're worth 45-50 bucks an hour, but you have minimum wage attitudes. If you want more money maybe you should change your attitudes. IJS. I get this is place to vent, but some of your stories just highlight the shitty type of person you are.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> After reading this forum for several weeks and noting the negative things posted about passengers I have come to the conclusion that most of you are really dirt-bags as drivers and human beings. I just started driving and as long as passengers don't curse me or trash my vehicle, I could care less whether they tip or not. I could care less whether I make a stop along the way (as long as they "app" it) that lasts 4 minutes and 40 seconds. I've actually not done too bad driving 5-6 hours Mon-Fri on just Lyft. I'm pretty sure some of you think you're worth 45-50 bucks an hour, but you have minimum wage attitudes. If you want more money maybe you should change your attitudes. IJS. I get this is place to vent, but some of your stories just highlight the shitty type of person you are.


We are here to make you feel better about yourself , is it working? Gtfoh if you don't like others opinions. We are just like you . Everyone's got one. An asshole.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Charlesw62 said:


> After reading this forum for several weeks and noting the negative things posted about passengers I have come to the conclusion that most of you are really dirt-bags as drivers and human beings. I just started driving and as long as passengers don't curse me or trash my vehicle, I could care less whether they tip or not. I could care less whether I make a stop along the way (as long as they "app" it) that lasts 4 minutes and 40 seconds. I've actually not done too bad driving 5-6 hours Mon-Fri on just Lyft. I'm pretty sure some of you think you're worth 45-50 bucks an hour, but you have minimum wage attitudes. If you want more money maybe you should change your attitudes. IJS. I get this is place to vent, but some of your stories just highlight the shitty type of person you are.


Well stated


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If I was him, I would give all the billing documents, and payments to the firm accountant with instructions to do what she does ...
> Always deflect risk whenever possible - and he will still get his $100.
> 
> 'swot I'd do


Many small law firms operate as partnerships only in the loosest sense--each partner will typically get their own billings less allocated overhead as their profit share. Larger firms much less so, instead they just allocate partnership units to the rainmakers accordingly. But they bill a lot more than $100 for anything, so ...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No. That's my wife's fault.
> I was all set to go into law school and she made it clear that she wouldn't be married to a car salesman or a lawyer.
> Probly just as well.


What is wrong with car salesman?


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> We are here to make you feel better about yourself , is it working? Gtfoh if you don't like others opinions. We are just like you . Everyone's got one. An @@@@@@@.


I'm pretty sure I don't need anyone to "make me feel better about myself". Yep, everybody has an opinion and judging by the comments a lot of you make, my opinion is, most are dirt-bags, incessantly complaining. You have a choice. I just keep my car clean, say hi/bye and drive.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Charlesw62 said:


> I'm pretty sure I don't need anyone to "make me feel better about myself". Yep, everybody has an opinion and judging by the comments a lot of you make, my opinion is, most are dirt-bags, incessantly complaining. You have a choice. I just keep my car clean, say hi/bye and drive.


Look at these


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Maybe a $500 euro bill?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> What is wrong with car salesman?


I dunno ... I got no problem with em.
When I was young I needed a car, bad, so I went to work as a salesman. Didn't intend for it to last long, but I got good enough to be promoted to Fleet Manager.
It was a good gig.
Things have changed now ... salespeople don't get demos any more ...
I didn't own a car, or have insurance, or pay for gas for three years. And I always drove a new car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Fala português?


Sim, fala bem por um ****** neh.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If they tipped in some other cash or in the app then it's not a tip and some effort should be made to return it.

If they didn't tip then clearly they left it as a tip.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They would have to make $500 bills in order for a pax to leave one.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 425726


Plus, I love SPONGEBOB


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bonmot said:


> I call BS. Uber TOS clearly state that drivers are not *not NOT *( I repeat: *NOT* ) responsible for items left in their car and are under no obligation to return them. There is NO _legal _jeopardy.
> 
> And what backwards reactionary burg do you live in that you're going to do jail time for a joint? Get real.


What does the TOS have to do with the police? You think the legal system cares?



UberBastid said:


> You take my alternate history story too literally. You can replace the joint with a gun if you like, it doesn't matter. Interaction with the police is a _whole _different situation.
> 
> Let me simplify it for you, it seems you need it:
> Never talk to the police. Never. They are trained to 'catch you', and they get brownie points for catching you. The more arrests they make, the better chance of promotion. 90% of them don't concern themselves with justice or fairness (that's up to judge and jury), they only care about arrest rates.
> ...


FYI I never tell uber I've found ANYTHING. I wait for the pax to contact them. Then I day I will CHECK if it's in my car before admitting ANYTHING.

Pax leave useless crap all the time. Unless they care enough to go through the system I'm not bothering with it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then I will CHECK if it's in my car


and then I report that I found NOTHING.

Every time.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is a metaphor of life, the good people return it without thinking and the bad people find a way to profit from it, be it stealing out right or demanding a sizable “return fee.”

it would be miserable to live every day feeling like the rest of the world owed me something.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The problem with this story is there are no $500 bills in circulation in the United States. They're used for interbank transactions only nowadays. The largest bill in circulation in the United States is a $100 bill.


Pretty sure banks no longer use $500 bills for interbank transactions any more. This is all done electronically now.

$500, $1000, $5,000 and $10,000 bills are still legal tender they are just no longer circulated. If a bank does get one it gets turned over to Federal Reserve if the bank follows protocol where it should ultimately be destroyed. I have never seen a $5,000 or $10,000 and am not sure if they ever were circulated to the public. From what I recall they were only for Bank Transfers however I'm sure some could have been in circulation.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Pretty sure banks no longer use $500 bills for interbank transactions any more. This is all done electronically now.
> 
> $500, $1000, $5,000 and $10,000 bills are still legal tender they are just no longer circulated. If a bank does get one it gets turned over to Federal Reserve if the bank follows protocol where it should ultimately be destroyed. I have never seen a $5,000 or $10,000 and am not sure if they ever were circulated to the public. From what I recall they were only for Bank Transfers.


I bought Casita 13' camper trailer from a home and family shrink in Las Vegas.

He asked me to bring $1000 bills.

My bank laughed, and told me the same thing you posted. Large bills were used for interbank transfers at that time.

Citizens can't get bills higher demonitation than $100 bucks.

The guy took me to his bank. We made our sales agreement under a bank camera.

He never touched the money. I handed it to the teller, under bank cameras.
Too much funny money in Las Vegas.

Deluxe weird, but I was all legal, so I bought the trailer from this weirdo.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> it would be miserable to live every day feeling like the rest of the world owed me something.


Yes it would be.

I'd never expect someone who found something valuable I lost to go 4 hours out of their way to return it to me.

The hypothetical person who lost it is pretty entitled.

And a lot of our would be thieves in here are probably just living out their evil alter egos online.  Of course, some are just dirtbags.


----------

